# Starrett no 215



## daveyscrap (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone ever see or have a starrett no 215 Half inch micrometer ?   I can't find much on the web ! Kind of a cool little mic I will try to post a pic.  Thanks Dave


----------



## daveyscrap (Dec 1, 2014)

OK sorry I must have lost the ability to add pics.   Says you can't do it from Tapatalk  and don't see a option on web to add  one


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a 0.0000 - 0.5000 Starrett ball mic, but I don't recall the model number. Handy for some things, like measuring wall thickness of tubing, or even hole-to-edge dimensions.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 1, 2014)

Don't tell me you found it at the pawn shop down on First Ave!!!  I was just in there last week and did not see what you describe. 

On the other hand, with each year that goes by, the list of things that I fail to see grows ever longer!  :rofl:


----------



## daveyscrap (Dec 1, 2014)

Tony this one is a regular mic that only goes to half. Kind of a tiny little thing. I have never seen one and only one I can find a picture of is a metric version. On the bay.  Wish I could post a picture.    Thanks. Dave


----------



## daveyscrap (Dec 1, 2014)

No such luck it was in a box of treasures off the bay    I have found a few deals in that pawn shop though  I think they recognize me  and just grab the keys for the glass. They just unlock it and walk away not sure if that's good or bad!


----------



## pashooter (May 20, 2017)

New guy here. I was sorting through some tools I got from my dad in the process of getting my shop reorganized to accommodate the Clausing 8520 mill I just added to the clutter... I mean tool arsenal. Anyway, I happened on this little Starrett 215 and a web search for some info on the tool landed me on this (admittedly old) thread. Thought I'd contribute a photo of the little gem. He also had a couple of Millers Falls mics... a 0" - 1" and a 1" - 2". Included with one of those was a slip of paper explaining why those tools lacked spindle locks and ratchets - they were deleted to streamline production as part of their "Victory effort" - dating those to sometime during WWII. I assume this little Starrett is from the same era, though it has both of those refinements. It has a little surface rust and staining from a period of less than ideal storage conditions but still works great.


----------



## daveyscrap (May 20, 2017)

pashooter said:


> New guy here. I was sorting through some tools I got from my dad in the process of getting my shop reorganized to accommodate the Clausing 8520 mill I just added to the clutter... I mean tool arsenal. Anyway, I happened on this little Starrett 215 and a web search for some info on the tool landed me on this (admittedly old) thread. Thought I'd contribute a photo of the little gem. He also had a couple of Millers Falls mics... a 0" - 1" and a 1" - 2". Included with one of those was a slip of paper explaining why those tools lacked spindle locks and ratchets - they were deleted to streamline production as part of their "Victory effort" - dating those to sometime during WWII. I assume this little Starrett is from the same era, though it has both of those refinements. It has a little surface rust and staining from a period of less than ideal storage conditions but still works great.
> View attachment 233784



Very nice looking!   Mine has a few rust pits  and was a little rough turning   But it came in a box of stuff for cheap so I am not complaining .  It's kind of fun to use!  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Silverbullet (May 20, 2017)

I have had one for forty plus years, New in the box . Dont know if it's number 215 but it's satin chrome and purty .


----------



## Nogoingback (May 23, 2017)

Tony Wells said:


> I have a 0.0000 - 0.5000 Starrett ball mic, but I don't recall the model number. Handy for some things, like measuring wall thickness of tubing, or even hole-to-edge dimensions.



Brown and Sharpe also made a .500 ball anvil mic: the Model 225, which I found listed in one of their old catalogs specifically for measuring wall thickness on tubing.  Here's mine next to my one
inch Weyersberg, for scale.  Kind of cute.


----------



## pashooter (May 23, 2017)

They are cute, aren't they? Such itty bitty little things. I just picked up a minty 2" - 6" Starrett #224 kit off FleaBay and it looks like a monster next to my 215.


----------



## darkzero (May 23, 2017)

Tony Wells said:


> I have a 0.0000 - 0.5000 Starrett ball mic, but I don't recall the model number. Handy for some things, like measuring wall thickness of tubing, or even hole-to-edge dimensions.



I've got one as well with the round anvil. Mine does not read tenths like yours though, just thou. The one I have is No. 576


----------



## kd4gij (May 23, 2017)

Well that sucks, I don't have one.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 24, 2017)

Will, mine is not a tenths reading mic. I am just in the habit of using 4 decimal places.
Yours may be a little cleaner than mine




Poor pic from cell......might replace it tomorrow.


----------

